# Occupational exposure to water based paint



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

FYI: Occupational exposure to water based paint : symptoms from the skin and eyes

Water based paints contain organic solvents and many additives, such as biocides, surfactants, pigments, binders, amines, and monomers. The chemical complexity may introduce new potential health hazards to house painters, in particular irritative and allergic disorders. This study was performed to compare how house painters experience work with water based paints or solvent based paints, and to evaluate whether exposure to water based paints increases mucous membrane and dermal symptoms among house painters. 255 male house painters aged 20 to 65 were invited to participate in the study. Controls were two industrial populations, in total 302 men, without exposure to water based paints. Self administered questionnaires were used to assess the painter's experiences of working with different types of paints and the occurrence of symptoms in the exposed and unexposed groups. Hygiene measurements were performed during normal working days when only water based paints and no solvent based paints were used. The painters were exposed to low concentrations of dust, metals, ammonia, formaldehyde, and volatile organic compounds. The work environment was considered better when working with water based paints than with solvent based paints. There were more complaints of frequent urination when working with water based paint. Taste or olfactory disturbances were less common. General as well as work related eye and skin irritation was more common among the exposed workers. For other symptoms no significant differences were found. The study indicates that the introduction of water based paints has improved the work environment for house painters. Water based paints cause less discomfort and airway irritation than the earlier solvent based paints. Adverse general health effects seem low. Some of the painters may have dermal symptoms caused by the components in water based paints.


----------



## curiouspainter (Jun 19, 2019)

"You learn that you really can endure...That you really are strong, And you really do have worth, And you learn and learn and learn..." 

---Love that quote! I feel that!


----------



## curiouspainter (Jun 19, 2019)

"You learn that you really can endure...That you really are strong, And you really do have worth, And you learn and learn and learn..." 

---Love that quote! I feel that!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I know one guy I worked with who at one time sprayed thousands of new construction units, when I knew him he was in his mid-fifties and was diagnosed with brain cancer most likely caused by latex (water-based) paint. It's a shame he was a really nice guy and died two years later!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

One old guy I worked with said that it was common back in the day to clean up with gasoline because it was cheaper than thinner. Yikes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The typical North American diet is likely more dangerous to ones health than the chemicals found in paint. Particular if measures are taken to prevent excessive chemical exposure. Like wearing the proper PPE for example. 

But when you have people willing to suck smoke and vapor into their lungs, saturate themselves with alcohol, stuff their gullets with "goodies!" and tear into charred animal flesh when ever possible, all in the interest of entertainment, convenience, and life style choice, it's difficult to feel the impact of the industry warnings. Although the reminder is always a good thing.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I would be less worried about dermal symptoms and more concern about silicosis. Probably one of the greatest dangers to pro painters. WEAR A RESPIRATOR! The best you can find. Always!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It doesn’t take a genius to figure that water based paints should cause less bodily harm than solvent based paints.

It’s too bad that a lot of painters still don’t use respirators. A few years back I started wearing a full face respirator and I feel like it makes a noticeable when I’m spraying. It’s also great for doing demo work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexTheWizard (Dec 14, 2019)

It might sound a bit over the top but i will always wear a mask when working, i know in the long run the fumes will do me damage so id rather avoid that.


----------

